# Starter Fly tying kit?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I still remember the first fish I caught, on the first fly I ever tied: A fat 14 inch Brown on the Upper Weber river at age 10, on a Royal Coachman, what a moment that was! Dad let me use his stuff to tie my own flies until he passed when I was a young teen. Continued on for another ten years or so, maybe more, until for whatever reason I stopped.  

My second born grand daughter is turning out to be quite a little fisher and really loves it. She is turning 12 next week and I thought I would see if I could get the bug to bite her, so to speak!  Problem is, I have been so out of touch for so long, not sure what is out there anymore. I would like to be able to get her a starter kit that's not real expensive, been out of work for a while, but a couple hundred bucks should do it for now. If she doesn't take to it, then no great loss.

I think a kit that would include most of the tools, vice, etc. along with some of the more popular (more colorful the better :mrgreen: ) feathers, yarns, etc. would be the way to go rather than buying everything piecemeal. Any ideas on where to start would be awesome fellers/gals! I'm planning on getting her a fly rod and reel for Christmas as well, so it would be nice if she could get into the tying end of things.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The materials in starter kits are not of good quality.
You will waste money on materials that you won't use.
There are some good starter kits that include the tools only that start at about $50.00. 
No need for an expensive rotary vice yet.

Have the store associate help you get the materials for some basic flies, some hooks and you are set.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> The *materials in starter kits are not of good quality*.
> You will waste money on materials that you won't use.
> There are some good starter kits that include the tools only that start at about $50.00.
> No need for an expensive rotary vice yet.
> ...


Yeah, I was kinda worried about that, thanks Grandpa D. Guess I am just being lazy and wanted to get things all at once. I live pretty close to Sportsmans W so I'll hit them up, they have a pretty good fishing department. Thanks again.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Get ahold of me. I have endless supplies and we can easily throw something together. 8) 
Then you can just spend money on a nice vise.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a real fine and generous offer JERRY, thank you very much! I'll give you a call


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Not all fly tying kits are created equal. I hear people saying the material is sub par. I guess there could be "some" kits with bad material, but there are ones that have incredible material.
This one here
http://www.fishusa.com/Wapsi-Deluxe-Fly ... Kit_p.html
I know many, many people, due to the fact I do many tying shows, that love this kit.
Look at it, it has all the popular flies for Utah, Idaho, Montana, Wyo. It is a great kit and tools are Wapsi...good!
To buy tools and material to make all these flies will cost you more than double. Granted you will be buying material to make hundreds, but the kit can provide enough flies to cover a year or so depending on how many you loose.
Also, I worked for Orvis and can tell you, their kit is quality stuff.
The Vise are simple and something you might want to up date over time.
I say, these kits are a perfect way to start.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Madonafly, that is a very nice kit.
The kits that I see locally have garbage for materials.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Madonafly, that is a very nice kit.
> The kits that I see locally have garbage for materials.


They certainly can, but this kit is the one I recommend. Brassies, Buggers....etc everything we use now.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gunnison River Fly Tying kit. Very nice kit I own it. It is 50.00 or on sale on the cabelas website http://www.cabelas.com/fly-tying-kits-c ... -kit.shtml
P.S. Use in store pickup or code CLUBVISA for free shipping


----------

